

Metropolitan Police admits data protection breach - Tim-Boss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-16846042

======
DanBC
> _No other personal details were revealed_

They must know that a simple web search for an email will usually reveal a lot
of information about a person, such as full name, age, address, etc?

It'll be interesting to see if ICO actually does anything here.

